
I have a tab problem ..what to do - paulpauper
I have over 300 + tabs, some from almost a year ago. I am afraid to throw them away because I find that at some point I need them, but browser performance is becoming degraded. The problem with bookmarking is there is no guarantee the page will still exist when you reopen it and tabs are easier to to sort than bookmarks.
======
ng-user
That's like saving every webpage you've ever visited to your favourites
because you MAY need it in the future. The internet is vast, learn to traverse
the noise in search of what you're actually looking for. You don't need to
know where everything is, just that it does indeed exist and then your
detective skills can determine how to find it.

If you haven't needed them by now, you probably don't actually need them. Data
hoarding is cool and all but at some point you're creating more clutter than
is necessary.

------
neeksHN
Download each tab to preserve contents and enable offline access. Your local
directory's `file:///` URI can be used as an index view to avoid the need for
a file manager

------
cimmanom
There's no guarantee that the page will still exist when you revisit the tab.
I'm not sure I understand how keeping them open solves the problems
bookmarking suffers from.

What browser are you using that doesn't unload pages from memory when RAM
becomes scarce? Have you not rebooted or upgraded your browser in a year? Has
it never crashed with 300+ tabs open?

------
deft
Use pocket. I know there was a big shitstorm when Mozilla integrated it into
firefox but it works great. I close tabs and bookmark them in pocket for
later. Couldn't be easier and the tagging feature + firefox integration makes
it very nice to use.

------
Thetawaves
You are about to close 2283 tabs. Are you sure you want to continue?

------
luckman212
Pinboard[0] with the Archival feature.

[0] - [https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

------
payamrastogi
save as pdf

